# How to change logon screen windows XP



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to have the welcome screen with my windows xp (laptop)
and i don't know how to have it.
I have this logon screen:














_PLease Help me!!!_


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my one


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

how do u do that DND????

and u go to control panel
user accounts
then click "Change the way users log in or log off"
the Welcome Screen
and the Fast Switching are both enabled for me

how u do that DND???


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

I only have one account on my pc but heres a pic of what it looks like when I log out 




There is other programs out there that will change you logon screen 

But if you wont to change it the way I did it look up a program called "reshack" 

1: First thing You *HAVE TO DO* is make a BACKUP of *"logonui.exe"* somewere on your pc. the file is located in windows/system32 folder

2: Its been a while since I done this so bear with me. Ok have you got a Pic or photo you wont for your logon screen has to be a BMP and at the same size as your desktop (my one is @ 1440x900 for my widescreen monitor)

3: open reshack go to file and open logonui.exe the one in system32 folder 

4: then click on Bitmap 

5: then click on the + on 100 then click on 1033

6: Right click on 1033 select "Replace Resource"

7: "Open file with new bitmap" select your photo or pic you wont

8: Replace

9: Back to file at the top and Save and it should be working so log off and see what your screen looks like

tell me how you go with it and a screen shot of what you made :grin:

heres one I just made while I was doing this post to help remember how to do it :grin:


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

heres my SS
it doesnt work :'(
it works
but the pics too small
its at the upper left hand corner?


u like that Sharingan icon oO


----------



## caribou (Oct 1, 2007)

I recommend you to get TuneUp Utilities 2007.
You basically choose the picture you want.
It's easier, quicker and more safe.

Good luck


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok ill try


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

can you send me a copy of your logonui.exe file so I can see whats going on

oh that pic is to small lol you need one as big as your desktop size ( I resized it to post on here)


do you wont a copy of my one to try


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

saloums7 said:


> I would like to have the welcome screen with my windows xp (laptop)
> and i don't know how to have it.
> I have this logon screen:
> View attachment 18008
> ...


HAve you got "*Use the Welcome screen*" and "*Use Fast User Switching*" Ticked in User accounts ?


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i do
and also whenever i change my logonui.exe
it resets back to normal after i log off once...


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

I tryed yours and it is like the pic your posted before.

There some code in it I forgot you have to stuff around with 
Here try is one stick it in system32 and log off to see if it works on yours (it should now :grin

remember to keep your original logonui


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

NICE!!
it worked the first time...
then i tried one more time
and the logonui.exe reset... again
it works once
then it goes to the normal thing


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Its lost me :4-dontkno Its time to try a program lol

Try this program it free and I'm hoping it will work for you :laugh: 
http://logonloader.danielmilner.com/download.php


have you got a file called ntsokrnl.exe on your system

(boot screen information is stored in a file called ntsokrnl.exe) now I don't have this file on my system, that might be whats resetting your logon screen


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

it seems to be working with LogonLoader
i tried it twice and it worked
but uh no i dont have that ntsokrnl.exe file


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's not my problem, i want the welcome screen, like the one that bluefire12 has


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

saloums, you need to choose "Fast User Switching" from User Accounts > Change the way users log on and off, and use Welcome Screen, in Control Panel.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have this option, i don't know why


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

u have to be on OS XP?
and uh its in User Accounts
from Control Panel


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I know but in the user accounts I can't fint the option change the way users logon and off


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Click *Start* => *Run*, type in *Control Userpasswords2*, => Click *Ok*

Click on the account you want to log in automatically, then tick the box that says :
*Users must enter a username and password...*, click *Apply* then *Ok*.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks I'm gona try it right now


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Click *Start* => *Run*, type in *Control Userpasswords2*, => Click *Ok*
> 
> Click on the account you want to log in automatically, then tick the box that says :
> *Users must enter a username and password...*, click *Apply* then *Ok*.


I sure hope that it will work becose i hate the logon screen that i haveray:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try restarting your computer and see if you get the welcome screen. This should help, and lets hope it does.


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nblufire12 said:


> how do u do that DND????
> 
> and u go to control panel
> user accounts
> ...


I don't have these option i don't know why my compuiter is in french(im good in bolth languages) and i don't have these i don't know why, there are only two peoples who hjave acces me and the technicien.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Please try my suggestion in post 23


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> Try restarting your computer and see if you get the welcome screen. This should help, and lets hope it does.


I always restart my computer from time to time and nothing changes


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Even when I gave the solution above?


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah
I really don't know why.


----------



## Nohudo (Apr 27, 2008)

I know this post is a bit old, but I've been trying to do this to my login screen for a while,

Hey DND how did you know what to change in the script to make your image display full-screen am having the same problems as the other user(my image shrinks to the top left corner) I already downloaded the .rar file you posted but I don't wan't to blindly just change code around,,

is this scrpt XML ?? that was my first guest when i look at it

thank you


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Nohudo said:


> I know this post is a bit old, but I've been trying to do this to my login screen for a while,
> 
> Hey DND how did you know what to change in the script to make your image display full-screen am having the same problems as the other user(my image shrinks to the top left corner) I already downloaded the .rar file you posted but I don't wan't to blindly just change code around,,
> 
> ...


I can't remember now but if you open the logonui.exe I uploaded with reshack and the original you'll see the differents 

the easyess way to change it is with "Logon Loader" to start with download it here (its free) =Logon Loader =
once you have it working have a stuff around with the one I uploaded


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

we used a program called XP logon loader


----------



## 1382012 (May 24, 2009)

saloums7 said:


> I would like to have the welcome screen with my windows xp (laptop)
> and i don't know how to have it.
> I have this logon screen:
> View attachment 18008
> ...


----------



## 1382012 (May 24, 2009)

I can't find the thing that i uncheck so that i have the login screen that you click on the name and then type the pass.


(But I'm also using a laptop)


----------

